# Synodontis multipunctatus



## Cirrus57 (Feb 16, 2011)

i'm wondering where i can find this guy in the gta . 

75 gallon tank (oops i had the wrong tank size) fixed now 
2 loaches 
2 angel
1 pleco

i'm hoping to put about 8 or 9 roseline sharks in soon . Its only a month or so old .


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Mike @ Finatics often has Multipuncts in stock (and Petricolas too)

PS: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cirrus57 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks very much


----------

